# immigration after graduation



## Rafislam (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, I am Rafat. I was an international student in melbourne, Australia from 2008-2012. I am currently residing in Dhaka, Bangladesh. I did my 3 years bachelors degree majoring in International trade, economic policy and Marketing. I was not eligible for neither PR or TR since my majors are not in the Skilled Occupation List. However, I am looking to go back to Australia for a masters degree in Accounting

I would like to know if I will be eligible for a Post-study work Visa ((subclass 485) and a Permanent Residency after a 1.5 year course in Accounting, or do I need to do a 2 years course despite my 3 years Bachelors in Melbourne.


----------



## YasirAbbas (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Rafi,
One of PSW visa requirement is, you need to apply this visa within 6 months of finishing the degree. I do not think you meet this requirement based on your Bachelor Degree.
Complete details can be found on Department of Immigration's website Post-study work arrangements

I hope this helps.

Yasir


----------

